# Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 (Introduced in House)



## lforce (May 15, 2006)

AKA- HR 45

I am not well educated on the process in which this introduced act would have to go through to be passed, but I would like to encourage all of my fellow gun owners, hunters, and recreational lovers of firearms, to make themselves aware of this act and its implications. 
I am sure that it is the first of many acts to come in the next 3 years and 10 months, that are attempts to diminish our gun rights in the United States. As I said, I am probably not as well educated on this subject as I will be in the future, but it seems from reading my National Rifleman mag that this might be one of the first acts in the current administrations "10 Step Plan to Abolish American Gun Rights". Any more info on this act or any alike would be greatly appreciated!!!! 
Below is one link for the information pertaining to the act. Thanks guys and gals!!!

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/F?c111:1:./temp/~c111jjqi18:e873:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

your link doesnt work


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

This is the nuts and bolts of it that I received....

Very Important for you to be aware of a new bill HR 45 introduced into the House. 

This is the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Act of 2009. 

Even gun shop owners didn't know about this because it is flying under the radar.

To find out about this - go to any government website and type in HR 45 or Google HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act of 2009. You will get all the information.

Basically this would make it illegal to own a firearm - any rifle with a clip or ANY pistol unless:
•It is registered
•You are fingerprinted
•You supply a current Driver's License
•You supply your Social Security #
•You submit to a physical & mental evaluation at any time of their choosing
•Each update - change or ownership through private or public sale must be reported and costs $25 - Failure to do so you automatically lose the right to own a firearm and are subject up to a year in jail.
•There is a child provision clause on page 16 section 305 stating a child-access provision. Gun must be locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. 
They would have the right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5 yrs. in prison.

If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take your pick of many options to read this. It is long and lengthy. But, more and more people are becoming aware of this. Pass the word along. Any hunters in your family - pass this along.

Peter Boyles is on this and having guests. Listen to him on KHOW 630 a.m. in the morning. He suggests the best way to fight this is to tell all your friends about it and "spring into action". Also he suggests we all join a pro-gun group like the Colorado Rifle Association, hunting associations, gun clubs and especially the NRA.

This is just a "termite" approach to complete confiscation of guns and disarming of our society to the point we have no defense - chip away a little here and there until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes it.
This is one to act on whether you own a gun or not.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

*gun rights*



lforce said:


> aka- hr 45
> 
> i am not well educated on the process in which this introduced act would have to go through to be passed, but i would like to encourage all of my fellow gun owners, hunters, and recreational lovers of firearms, to make themselves aware of this act and its implications.
> I am sure that it is the first of many acts to come in the next 3 years and 10 months, that are attempts to diminish our gun rights in the united states. As i said, i am probably not as well educated on this subject as i will be in the future, but it seems from reading my national rifleman mag that this might be one of the first acts in the current administrations "10 step plan to abolish american gun rights". Any more info on this act or any alike would be greatly appreciated!!!!
> ...


i tried to e-mail glenn beck and sean hannity at foxnews.com about this to get the message out there via national news, but i was unable due to my computer defiency skills. Seems the news of the day is the economy and everything else is flying under the radar. If anyone can e-mail these news anchors because they are big gun advocates. Also please pray for our country, because we are facing very uncertain times.


----------



## MarkinMichigan (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe this bill has been introduced every year for the last few and it never makes it out of committee, and has no co-sponsers. 

Write you congress people anyway, way to big a chance to take!


----------



## lforce (May 15, 2006)

*Sorry*

Here is another link to try:

http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/show

Thanks for the info guys. I would love to herar more


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

T t t


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

MarkinMichigan said:


> I believe this bill has been introduced every year for the last few and it never makes it out of committee, and has no co-sponsers.
> 
> Write you congress people anyway, way to big a chance to take!


This is true! However, I have been told it has a chance to make it farther this year. 

I for one will not go down without a fight!


----------

